# 15 Johnson Bogged down



## SilentHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

rebuild the carb.


----------



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

http://www.sschapterpsa.com/ramblings/Johnson_9.9_troubleshooting.htm



Try these articles. This is an awesome source they even describe what to do for a submerged motor. Good luck.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Good read. Thx for posting...


----------

